# pruning limnophila sessiliflora



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

hope this is the right forum for this question still havent the site figured out yet. 

how do i prune limnophila sessiliflora the right way i took some cuttings yesterday i cut above the whorl of leaves and the main plant has a side shoot? or root I want to avoid this from happening and how do i stop the shoots alreading starting or will they grow into plants itself the reason i ask is because i have ludwigia palustris x repens that has a mass off side shoots that have not grown any leaves just looks like a lotta roots coming off them
help needed new to pruning


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can either cut off the top half of the plant and replant and cut off the side shoots where they join the main plant and replant. The small roots that you see coming from the stems is normal in most stem plants and cannot be prevented from happening. Really the only thing that can be done is to cut the unsightly small white roots off with a pair of scissors or plant another plant in front to conceal the problem you see.


----------

